# Linguagem de Programação equivalente clarion para Linux

## mfdzerohour

Boa Noite,

Gostei muito do clarion como linguagem de programação, não sei se existe algo parecido para Linux, vou tentar emular a linguagem, espero que funcione, mas gostaria muito que houve uma alternativa para linux, e se existe quais seriam?

----------

## mfdzerohour

Pelo que parece a pergunta etá meio dificil de ser respondida!   :Very Happy: 

Agora sem brincadeiras, vou falar um pouco sobre a linguagem visto que é pouco utilizada.

Ela é uma linguagem de programação ao estilo RAD Tools, a linguagem anterior a ela que me parece semelhante seria o GAS-Pro, porem ele só funciona com o Visual Basic.

Ele escreve as linhas de código, vc só tem que arrumar os campos e dizer ele qual o formato de dados por base de um dicionario que ele tem, construindo com base nesse dicionario o Formulario e o relatorio pelo que pude ver, sei que é meio vago, mas acredito que já da uma noção sobre que ele faz, para quem nunca ouviu falar dele, e conhece alguma alternativa.

----------

## sebastianswc

 *mfdzerohour wrote:*   

> Pelo que parece a pergunta etá meio dificil de ser respondida!  
> 
> Agora sem brincadeiras, vou falar um pouco sobre a linguagem visto que é pouco utilizada.
> 
> Ela é uma linguagem de programação ao estilo RAD Tools, a linguagem anterior a ela que me parece semelhante seria o GAS-Pro, porem ele só funciona com o Visual Basic.
> ...

 

Com um amigo estamos, aos poucos, construindo uma ferramenta em python + glade com os mesmos principios do CLARION.  Num primeiro momento ela gerará código python+glade. Você tem interesse em ajudar?

----------

## mfdzerohour

Sim, tenho interesse em ajudar, no que for possivel!

----------

